# Quickest Route Above Treeline?



## ChileMass (Aug 22, 2005)

What is the quickest/shortest distance route to get above treeline that you know of?  Walking in the woods is fun and all, but the views above treeline is what it's all about.  

So what is the quickest route you know of - (Whites, Greens, 'Dacks, Maine, etc) - ??


----------



## awf170 (Aug 22, 2005)

auto road  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2005)

Caps Ridge Trail. It starts at 3008'.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2005)

Quickest I've been on

Cap's Ridge on Jefferson - NH
Sunset Ridge on Mansfield - VT

Unsure what the quickest above treeline would be in ADK's but here are a few that provide great views on open ledges, likely below technical treeline.

Hurricane - near summit 3694 feet  about 2 miles
Cascade  near summit 4098 feet, about 2 miles
Pitchoff below summit 3600 feet less than two miles
Three Brothers & Big Slide, forget distance, elevation is low to the Three Brothers, best views on lowest two Brothers & then from summit of Big Slide

Race & Brace in South Taconic area of NY/MA/CT provide open ledges & Blueberries in season Brace, under two miles, the best views on Race require more distance. 

Many peaks in NH offer views without being above treeline too.  Sugarloaf's come to mind quickly along with Blueberry near Moosilauke.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 22, 2005)

Caps Ridge in the Whites.   Nice lookout about 40 minutes into the hike then treeline about a quarter mile after the lookout.


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 22, 2005)

Baldface Range.  Not technically above treeline, but it feels like it!


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 22, 2005)

Glen Boulder trail gets you above treeline in about 1.3 miles.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 22, 2005)

Welch-Dickey, Cardigan, or Monadnock will also get you above the trees, but not to true treeline.

 -dave-


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 22, 2005)

Monument Mountain in western MA.

Again, not technically above "tree-line" but you get up quick to the top, above the trees, with 360 degree views.

The best "bang-for-your-buck" mountain in MASS IMHO.

peace.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Caps Ridge Trail. It starts at 3008'.



Ditto.  

Short but interesting route.  Highest public road in NH.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Sunset Ridge on Mansfield - VT



Another great hike.  Classic.  Very nice mountain.


----------



## bobandgeri (Aug 22, 2005)

Mount Crawford via the Davis Path - 2.2 miles - some of the best views in the Whites!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Bob & Geri - welcome to AZ!


----------

